# Tie is always too short



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

I am 5'11'' short torso, long legs. 

Seems that whenever I put on a tie, either it falls too short, or the knot must come out too small. 

Must I be somehow tying improperly? or must you always get an extra long tie? What is the trick here. 

Does anyone have this same problem???
Any thoughts???


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

The only way I know of is the trial and error method: Start tying the tie with the narrow end of tie positioned higher and higher (and thus the wider end lower and lower) until you reach the correct position for the wide end of the tie. :teacha: After a couple dozen times, you'll be able to pretty well intuit where to start from.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It depends on a lot of things--mostly, how wide your neck is, how wide your waist is and how high the rise on your pants is.

Anyway, I'd much rather wear a tie that's a little too short than one that's too long, unless it looked short because I was overweight (i.e., couldn't make it to the belt over the gut).


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

ClassicStyle said:


> I am 5'11'' short torso, long legs.
> 
> Seems that whenever I put on a tie, either it falls too short, or the knot must come out too small.
> 
> ...


I suggest some trial and error, and each time take note of how low the wide end hangs when you start. Once you get the finished length right you can use that point as a landmark in the future. (Note that a thicker tie will need a lower landmark as the knot will take up more length.)


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It depends on a lot of things--mostly, how wide your neck is, how wide your waist is and how high the rise on your pants is.
> 
> Anyway, I'd much rather wear a tie that's a little too short than one that's too long, unless it looked short because I was overweight (i.e., couldn't make it to the belt over the gut).


I agree; I'm 6'0", and I find many ties these days too long . If you keep your jacket buttoned, you don't want your tie sticking out from below the center of the jacket.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds to me as though you're not saying that you can't make the tie long enough, but that you can't get the size (in height dimension) knot you want without using the blade (the fat/apron part of the tie that hangs down in front) in the knot. 

If that's what you're talking about, that's not a method issue, and it's not a length-of-tie issue. That's shape-of-tie issue. Try a tie with a wider mid-section.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The wide part of the necktie should end up in the area of your belt buckle!

Tie your tie, and then slowly and carefully untie it, measuring the amount of fabric that the knot took up. 

Then re-tie the necktie by placing the wide end lower than where it it to end BY the measurement that you took of the knot.

Clear?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Not all ties are the same length. I am your height and wear 55" neckties. I know men the same height who wear 59" ties as their trousers have a lower rise. 

Measure yours to determine how long they are, and then either find a brand that makes them in a better length for you, or go bespoke.


----------



## MightyPir (Aug 1, 2009)

I always use the seam as starting point. Don't tighten the knot until you have calculated that the length is ok.


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

In addition to starting with a shorter short-end, the knot itself makes a difference.

All necktie knots will be either symmetrical or asymmetrical, and it's good to have at least one of each in your repertoire. I use the Four-in-Hand (asymmetrical) and the Nicky (symmetrical), each of which is self-releasing and takes fewer moves than other popular knots, thus being easier to take off (no accidentally-over-tightened knots to pry open) and (significantly) using less fabric in forming the knot.

I find each easy to adjust, with a wide variety of knot sizes possible.

Other factors to consider are neck size and pants rise. The same tie is used by the guy with a 15" neck and the guy with an 18" neck, which effectively means that the heavier of the two has a much shorter necktie. And if you wear your pants low, you're asking a lot more of your necktie.

If, at the end of the day, you still have difficulty making it work, your last option will be to locate some extra-long ties. You should be able to find these at better department stores. Nordstrom Rack always seems to have a decent supply of extra-long ties at a low price.

Best.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Extra long ties . . .*

. . . are available at several sites on the web. Here's one:

https://www.extralongties.com/extra-long-ties.html

It's puzzling to me, however, that you are having this problem. I'm 5'11" and have never had any problem with normal length ties. Unless you have an extremely large neck, are tying really gigantic full Windsor knots or starting way long on the tail, I just don't see why you're having this trouble. As suggested above, try making the adjustments described, and that should help. Good luck.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

I swear to God someone must have snuck in to my closet and shortened all my ties. The same ties I used to wear a few years ago are now all short. If I want the large end to rest in the area of my buckle, the short end never comes near the holder like it used to.

Granted, I've gone from a 16.5 to 18 neck, but I don't think that explains it completely.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

An inch and a half is probably quite a bit; plus, allowing that the tie is probably a tad away from the neck makes the difference bigger. Is it possible you (gulp) have added just a bit to your waist area?


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Sigh. Yes. Not much, but enough I guess.


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

Try different types of knots.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

gordgekko said:


> Granted, I've gone from a 16.5 to 18 neck, but I don't think that explains it completely.


That will do it. I'm 6'0" with a 19" neck and a tie needs to be at least 60" long for me to wear it. I do find some "regular" length ties that are 60" so I bring a tape when I hunt through Nordstrom Rack. I do have some nice, older BB rep ties that I'm thinking of having lengthened because at 55" they're too short.


----------

